# Apartment for rent outside of Todi



## LaDonna (Sep 3, 2008)

We are renting a converted farmhouse outside of Italy for the year of 2009. It is converted into 3 apartments...we would like to rent out one of those apartments....It rents for $750 per month, utilities included.....access to pool. We have a few pictures on our website and more information if interested...


----------

